# Traveling question to Upstate New York



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Later this summer I will be traveling to Upstate New York with my wife to visit some of her family that has a cottage on a remote lake.

I would like to do a bit of small game hunting and figured that I would take my Marlin Model 60. It is the new version that only holds 10+1 of .22lr.

Can I legally take this there? I have been scouring the internet and am 50/50 on it. Bringing my Glock 23 seems to be obviously out of the question (was going to take it for bear protection).

Can anyone chime in on this?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

You can do an online search for a list of legal weapons. If not sure, call a sporting goods store in the area where you plan to be. I know they're very strict there.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I would strongly suggest that you call upstate NY LE directly to find out the legalities of what firearms are legal there.
Not only that, but would do the same in every state I had to pass through to get there as well.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I HOPE YOU COME BACK


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

What lake?..some good bass fishing up that way.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

From what I've read, taking my Glock 23 is an absolute no go, unless I am traveling through the state, and do not stop anywhere. Even traveling with it, I cannot have a magazine capable of holding more than 10 rounds. 

As for my Marlin 60, it is legal to posses, but illegal to fire...

https://www.gunstocarry.com/ccw-reciprocity-map/ 

This link was a great starting point.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> What lake?..some good bass fishing up that way.


Lake Ozonia


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

the_waterwolf said:


> From what I've read, taking my Glock 23 is an absolute no go, unless I am traveling through the state, and do not stop anywhere. Even traveling with it, I cannot have a magazine capable of holding more than 10 rounds.
> 
> As for my Marlin 60, it is legal to posses, but illegal to fire...
> 
> ...


I love upstate and have spent a lot of time there over the last 7 years. I love Balston and the Finger lakes Region. It's too bad, with all that vastness and few people that you are lucky if you can possess a paintball gun.


----------

